# habe ich mich hinterm Auto ins Gras geworfen



## gvergara

Hallo,

Ich möchte Bescheid wissen, ob es richtig klingt, im folgenden Satz das Dativ statt des Akkusativs anzuwenden. _Aus Angst habe ich mich hinter*m* Auto ins Gras geworfen_.

Danke im Voraus,

Gonzalo


----------



## HilfswilligerGenosse

Der Akkusativ (_hintern Auto_ or, more correctly, _hinter'n Auto) _would make the sentence into an unspecific one: 

You threw yourself onto the floor behind *a* car, whereas with dative (_hinter'm Auto_) it would mean "behind *the* car".


----------



## Hutschi

Ich denke nicht, dass "hintern" hier gut funktioniert. Es verstößt gegen den Stil des Satzes. Es müsste heißen "hinter ein Auto" oder "hinter das Auto" (Akkussativ, es wird das Ziel definiert.) Oder Dativ "hinter einem/hinter dem=hinterm Auto" (es wird der Ort definiert.)

Wenn stilistisch verkürzte Umgangssprache verwendet werden soll, dann sollte das konsistent sein:
Beispiel:
_Aus Angst hab' ich mich hinter*n/hinter'n* Auto ins Gras geworf'n_.
("Hintern" klingt hier auch nicht gut. Umgangssprachlich wäre vielleicht regional "hinter än Auto" möglich, aber schriftlich sieht das sehr komisch aus. Wahrscheinlich gibt es regionale Varianten.)

Hier funktioniert es:
_Aus Angst habe ich mich hinter*m* Auto ins Gras geworfen_. (Dativ, sowohl _hinter dem_ als auch _hinter einem wäre theoretisch als Bedeutung möglich, _aber "hinter einem" ist blockiert, es ist "hinter dem" Duden | Suchen | hinterm .)
_Aus Angst habe ich mich hinter*s* Auto ins Gras geworfen_. (Akkussativ _hinter das_.)

("Hinters",  "hinterm" und "hintern" _normalerweise _ohne Apostroph, Duden | Apostroph )


----------



## Kajjo

_ Aus Angst habe ich mich hinterm Auto ins Gras geworfen_.

Ja, der Dativ ist richtig: 

Ich habe mich hinter dem Auto ins Gras geworfen. 

The authors gives with "hinter dem Auto" the location (Wo war das Gras?) and not the destination (wohin?). The destination is, in this case, given by "ins Gras". However, there are more than enough situations where "hinter das Auto" in accusative would make sense:

_Aus Angst habe ich mich hinter das Auto geworfen_. <idiomatic, destination, accusative>

The contraction "hinter'n" make so sense here. If you wanted to use accusative, it would be "hinter das Auto" and not "hinter den Auto".


----------



## Hutschi

HilfswilligerGenosse meint den unspezifischen Fall: hinter ein Auto -> "... hintern Auto." Das würde Sinn ergeben, widerspricht aber dem Stil des Satzes, man würde es nur in stark umgangssprachlich gefärbtem Stil verwenden. 

Mein erster Gedanke war auch "hinter das Auto" -> "hinters Auto". Das ist vielleicht auch noch umgangssprachlich - oder es gehört schon zum standardsprachlichem Bereich - der Duden bleibt unspezifisch, ebenso wie bei "hinterm" "in festen Verbindungen *o. Ä.*; sonst umgangssprachlich"
edit:
Duden | hintern | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition
hintern=hinter den - das funktioniert nicht beim (sächlichen) Auto.
Beispiel: hintern Schuppen=hinter den Schuppen

Nicht im Duden:
hintern - hinter ein (sehr stark umgangssprachlich, nur bei stark verkürzendem/silbenverschluckendem Stil - ich würde es nicht verwenden.)


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> hintern - hinter ein (sehr stark umgangssprachlich


Das ist mir ganz neu.  Gehört dieser Gebrauch zu einer bestimmten regionalen Umgangssprache?


----------



## Hutschi

bearded man said:


> Das ist mir ganz neu.  Gehört dieser Gebrauch zu einer bestimmten regionalen Umgangssprache?



Das weiß ich nicht genau. In Sachsen habe ich solche Formen gehört, aber nur in insgesamt stark verkürzenden und silbenverschluckenden Sätzen, wende sie aber selber nicht an.

Aber hilfswilliger Genosse kennt die Form auch.



> Der Akkusativ (_hintern Auto_ or, more correctly, _hinter'n Auto) _would make the sentence into an unspecific one:
> 
> You threw yourself onto the floor behind *a* car,



Ich musste nach dieser Antwort erst nachdenken.
Hier in Sachsen wäre es "hinder än audo" -> "hinder'n audo" (Das ist noch Accent, kein Dialekt. Dialekt wäre: "hindern Mäffdl"/"hinder ä Mäffdl").

Außerdem gibt es Sprachgegenden, bei denen umgangssprachlich dialektbeeinflusst Dativ- und Akkussativendungen vertauscht oder verschmolzen sind.


----------



## bearded

Danke für Deine Antwort, Hutschi.
>silbenverschluckende Sätze< . so was hab ich in Deutschland schon mal leider (und zu meinem - als Ausländer - Entsetzen) vernommen..


----------



## Demiurg

Um es zu rekapitulieren: standardsprachlich ist sowohl Dativ (_hinterm_) als auch Akkusativ (_hinters_) möglich, aber nicht _hintern_:

(1)_ Aus Angst habe ich mich hinterm Auto ins Gras geworfen_.
(2)_ Aus Angst habe ich mich hinters Auto, ins Gras geworfen_.

In Fall 2 sollte allerdings m.E. ein Komma stehen.


----------



## JClaudeK

HilfswilligerGenosse said:


> Der Akkusativ (_hintern Auto_ or, more correctly, _hinter'n Auto)_


Auf die Idee wäre ich nie gekommen!
hinter +  Akkustiv n. > hinter*s*


Kajjo said:


> The authors gives with "hinter dem Auto" the location (Wo war das Gras?)


Die Frage ist m.M. n. "*Wo* hat er sich ins Gras geworfen?" (nicht: _Wo war das Gras?_) >  hinter*m* (hinter dem) Auto. (Hier haben wir eine Lokativ- , keine Direktiv-Ergänzung)
Auf die (theoretische*) Frage "Wo*hin* hat er sich geworfen?  wäre die Antwort: in*s* Gras (Direktiv-Ergänzung)


Gekreuzt mit Demiurg
Also: "Wo*hin* hat er sich geworfen?  (2)_  hinters Auto*,* ins Gras_.
*Aber kein Mensch würde fragen: _Wohin hat er sich geworfen?_ sondern "*Wo* hat er sich versteckt/ in Schutz gebracht?
*
*


----------



## Hutschi

Demiurg said:


> Um es zu rekapitulieren: standardsprachlich ist sowohl Dativ (_hinterm_) als auch Akkusativ (_hinters_) möglich, aber nicht _hintern_:
> ...


----------



## JClaudeK

Demiurg said:


> standardsprachlich ist sowohl Dativ (_hinterm_) als auch Akkusativ (_hinters_) möglich





Kajjo said:


> _Aus Angst habe ich mich hinter das Auto geworfen_. <idiomatic , destination, accusative>


Das halte ich nicht für standardsprachlich. Siehe Edit #10

sich ins Gras werfen 
sich hinters Auto werfen   > sich hinter*m* Auto auf den Boden werfen
etwas hinters Auto werfen


----------



## Gernot Back

JClaudeK said:


> sich hinters Auto werfen


Standardsprachlich ist das zwar sicherlich nicht, aber im Falle von _Zug_ statt _Auto_ ist das ja sogar ein geflügeltes Wort, um auf scherzhafte Weise seiner Verzweiflung, auch über die eigene Unzulänglichkeit Ausdruck zu verleihen, mit der man noch nicht einmal mehr zu einem vernünftigen Selbstmord in der Lage ist:

_Ich schmeiß mich hintern Zug._​


----------



## Hutschi

Da die Diskussion vielleicht etwas verwirrend war, nochmal als klare Antwort:


gvergara said:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich möchte Bescheid wissen, ob es richtig klingt, im folgenden Satz das Dativ statt des Akkusativs anzuwenden. _Aus Angst habe ich mich hinter*m* Auto ins Gras geworfen_.
> ...


Ja. Siehe auch 
Kajjo,  #4


----------



## JClaudeK

Gernot Back said:


> _Ich schmeiß mich hintern Zug._


Dieses geflügelte Wort kannte ich nicht. Nicht schlecht . Man lernt nie aus ...

P.S. (nebenbei bemerkt): Hier geht "hinter*n*" (im Gegensatz zu "_hintern/ hinter'n Auto_"),  "hinter de*n *Zug" > hinter*n*


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe jetzt eine Frage zum Kontext an gvergara:

Rannte derjenige, der Angst hatte, los, um sich hinter das Auto ins Gras zu legen, oder stand er dort und legte sich hinter dem Auto ins Gras?


----------



## gvergara

Hutschi said:


> Ich habe jetzt eine Frage zum Kontext an gvergara:
> 
> Rannte derjenige, der Angst hatte, los, um sich hinter *das Auto ins Gras* zu legen, oder stand er dort und legte sich *hinter dem Auto* *ins Gras*?


Aber wieso denn hat Hutschi in seinem ersten Satz zwei Akkusativ-Ergänzungen nach dem Verb legen angewendet, und dann im zweiten Satz eine Dativ-Ergänzung gefolgt von einer Akkusativ-Ergänzung?


----------



## bearded

gvergara said:


> Aber wieso denn hat Hutschi in seinem ersten Satz zwei Akkusativ-Ergänzungen nach dem Verb legen angewendet, und dann im zweiten Satz eine Dativ-Ergänzung gefolgt von einer Akkusativ-Ergänzung?


Na, er fragte doch, ob 'derjenige' bereits dort stand (_stand er dort): _in diesem Fall war er schon hinter _dem A_uto (location). Wenn er hingegen erst dorthin rannte, so legte er sich hinter _das _Auto (destination) ins Gras. So verstehe ich Hutschis Frage zumindest.
Ich stimme übrigens Demiurgs #9 und JCKs #10 zu, wobei ich die Version _hinter dem /hinterm Auto ins Gras _bevorzuge.


----------



## Hutschi

Genau. Nur im ersten Fall würde "hinter das" funktionieren. Im zweiten Fall, er war schon dort, wäre nur "hinter dem Auto" möglich.


----------



## Gernot Back

gvergara said:


> Aber wieso denn hat Hutschi in seinem ersten Satz zwei Akkusativ-Ergänzungen nach dem Verb legen angewendet, und dann im zweiten Satz eine Dativ-Ergänzung gefolgt von einer Akkusativ-Ergänzung?


Nebenbei: Es handelt sich hier weder um Akkusativergänzungen, noch um Dativergänzungen, noch um Präpositivergänzungen, sondern um eine gedoppelte Direktivergänzung (_hinter das Auto ins Gras_) bzw. eine einzelne Direktivergänzung nebst einer situativen Angabe (_hinter dem Auto ins Gras_). Das Verb _legen _erfordert eine *Direktivergänzung *(ggf. bestehend aus einer Wechselpräposition + Substantiv oder Pronomen im Akkusativ oder auch der Präposition _nach _oder _zu _+ Substantiv oder Pronomen im Dativ).


----------



## Hutschi

Noch eine kleine Egänzung: Beide Formen sind kommutativ:

ins Gras hinter das Auto - hinter das Auto ins Gras
ins Gras hinter dem Auto - hinter dem Auto ins Gras

Allerdings gibt es einen leichten Schwerpungktunterschied.
Ins Gras, das sich hinter dem Auto befindet --- hinter dem Auto ins Gras, nicht woanders hin.

Allerdings: Gernot hat es schon angedeutet, "hinter dem Auto" kann nicht allein stehen.
"Geworfen" erfordert ein Ziel.

So funktioniert: Ich habe mich hinter dem Auto hingeworfen.
_Hingeworfen_ beinhaltet schon ein Ziel (auf den Boden). "Legen" funktioniert ebenso.


----------



## JClaudeK

Gernot Back said:


> Das Verb _legen _erfordert eine *Direktivergänzung*


Das Verb "(sich) werfen" *im Prinzip* auch.

Für Deutschlernende (die eine romanische Sprache sprechen)  ist das Konzept *"Verb der (Fort)Bewegung" + Dativ *sehr schwer zu erfassen.
Die Frage, die man sich in diesem Fall stellen muss, ist: *Wo spielt sich die Aktion ab? / Ortswechsel oder nicht? *(daher Hutschis Frage)

Nehmen wir ein anderes Beispiel:
- Das Auto *fährt* auf *der* Autobahn. 
Wieso Dativ mit "fahren", einem "Bewegungsverb" _par excellence_? - Weil sich "die Aktion" auf der Autobahn abspielt. Das Auto ist (schon) und *bleibt* auf der Autobahn. *Kein Ortswechsel! > Dativ*

Dagegen bedeutet der Satz
- Das Auto fährt auf *die *Autobahn. 
dass das Auto sich auf die Autobahn "begibt", dass es die Straße/ *den Ort wechselt. > Akkusativ*


*
*


----------



## Hutschi

Die immer wieder verwendete Regel "Bewegungsverb" -> Akkussativ ist ganz offensichtlich falsch (bzw. nur sehr eingeschränkt gültig.)
Besser ist die Regel Bewegung mit Ziel Akkussativ, Bewegung an einem Ort/in einem Bereich -> mit Dativ, diese gilt in den meisten Fällen.
Den Ort wechsle ich auch, wenn ich sage: "Ich fahre auf der Straße". Das reicht nicht.

Die Regel gilt dann sogar meist auch im übertragenen Sinn:

Ich schreibe etwas in mein Tagebuch: Ich bringe es hinein.
Ich schreibe/ändere etwas in meinem Tagebuch: Der Ort, wo ich es tue, ist mein Tagebuch.

An der Tafel steht ein Satz. (An dem Ort steht es.)
An die Tafel schreibe ich einen Satz: (Das Ziel der Schrift ist die Tafel.)
An der Tafel schreibe ich einen Satz. (Der Ort ist die Tafel.)

Ich laufe auf der Straße hin und her. (Kein Ziel, sondern der Ort der Bewegung.
Deshalb ist "Ich laufe auf die Straße hin und her" falsch, es hat kein Ziel.

Schwieriger Site es bei: "Ich laufe ziellos auf die Straße." Das funktioniert nur, weil die Straße implizit ein Ziel ist und "ziellos" sich auf "größere" Ziele bezieht.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Den Ort wechsle ich auch, wenn ich sage: "Ich fahre auf der Straße".


Wenn man die Straße als Ort nimmt, findet kein Ortswechsel statt.


----------



## Hutschi

Wenn ich fahre, wechsle ich auch den Ort, das ist definiert durch "fahren". Allerdings wechsle ich nicht den Ort "Straße". Da hast Du recht. Jedenfalls ist es Dativ. Die Straße ist nicht das Ziel.
Aber ich bewege mich.
Den Ort wechsle ich in gewissem Sinne auch (und zugleich nicht) bei: Ich fahre zwischen Berlin und Leipzig hin und her. In beiden Fällen wird Dativ verwendet. Es gibt Bewegung und Ortswechsel, aber nicht ein klares Ziel. Berlin und Leipzig sind abwechselnd Ziele, das wirkt aber hier nicht.
Dagegen wirken "Ich fahre in Leipzig" (Dativ) und auch "Ich fahre nach Leipzig (Akkussativ). Beide Formen unterscheiden sich hier allerdings nicht in den Endungen.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Rannte derjenige, der Angst hatte, los, um sich hinter das Auto ins Gras zu legen, oder stand er dort und legte sich hinter dem Auto ins Gras?


Damit fragst du doch, ob er den Ort gewechselt hat (1) oder nicht (2).
1) Zuerst stand er neben dem Auto (zur Straße hin/ oder kam gerade bei dem Auto an) und stürzte dann  hinter da*s* Auto. In Bezug auf _Auto_:  Ortswechsel.
2) Er stand schon hinter de*m* Auto und warf sich dort in*s* Gras/ auf de*n* Boden. In Bezug auf _Auto_: kein Ortswechsel, die ganze Szene spielt sich hinter dem Auto ab.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich stimme ja da zu, aber ich denke, Ortswechsel ist keine hinreichende Bedingung für die Festlegung von Dativ oder Akkussativ.
In vielen Fällen trifft es zu. In vielen aber auch nicht. Zum Beispiel: Ich fahre mit dem Auto. Hier findet ein Ortswechsel statt, aber das Auto ist das Mittel für den Ortswechsel und erfordert Dativ, egal, ob Ortswechsel oder nicht.

Ich stehe auf dem Fußweg. Kein Ortswechsel und kein Ziel -> Dativ.
Ich stehe auf Gänsebraten. (Übertragener Begriff "stehen" -> kein Ortswechsel, aber Gänsebraten ist Ziel im übertragenen Sinn -> Akkussativ.

Neben diesen Bedingungen spielt auch die Präposition eine entscheidende Rolle.

Ziel und Ort sind zum Beispiel entscheidend bei "in, auf, über, unter, vor, hinter" und ähnlichen Präpositionen.

Andere erfordern eindeutig nur einen Fall: "mit"+Dativ, "ohne" - Akkussativ.

Ausnahmen sind auch "zu" und "bei"  - es erfordert Dativ, unabhängig von der Bewegungsart:
"Er kommt zu mir." - "Er steht zu mir."="Er hält zu mir."
"Er ist bei mir."


----------



## gvergara

Hutschi said:


> An der Tafel steht ein Satz. (An dem Ort steht es.)
> An die Tafel schreibe ich einen Satz: (Das Ziel der Schrift ist die Tafel.)
> *An der Tafel schreibe ich einen Satz.* (Der Ort ist die Tafel.)


Lieber Hutschi,

Sosehr ich mich darum bemühe, ich sehe den Unterschied zwischen diesen beiden Beispielen nicht ein. Warum ist _An der Tafel_ (im letzten Satz) Ort statt Ziel? Anders wäre es, mir nach, wenn man sagen würde:

_An der Tafel *steht* ein Satz. _(bezeichnet keine Richtung oder Ziel)
_*Im Klassenzimmer *schreibe ich einen Satz (an die Tafel). _(echte Ortsangabe)

Danke im Voraus,

G.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Ortswechsel ist keine hinreichende Bedingung für die Festlegung von Dativ oder Akkussativ.
> In vielen Fällen trifft es zu. In vielen aber auch nicht. Zum Beispiel: Ich fahre mit dem Auto.


Dieses Beispiel ist aber ein völlig daneben. Nach "mit" kommt immer der Dativ !
In diesem Faden geht es doch um "Wechselpräpositionen" =  Präpositionen mit zwei Kasus (Dativ und Akkusativ).



Hutschi said:


> Ausnahmen sind auch "zu" und "bei"


"bei" und "mit"  sind keine "Ausnahmen" zur "Regel _Ortswechsel_", sondern "Normalfälle", nämlich Präpositionen + (immer) Dativ !

Als Deutschlehrer für Ausländer muss ich oft auf die  Frage "Dativ oder Akkusativ?"  antworten:
Deshalb kennt jeder meiner "Schüler" die wichtigsten auswendig: "aus, bei, mit, nach*, von, seit, zu*"  (immer) + Dativ !
*_"nach"_ und "zu" kann man in diesem Zusammenhang als Ausnahmen betrachten: z.B. Ich fahre nach Leipig. Ich gehe zu meine*m* Freund.

"durch, für, gegen, ohne, um  + (immer) Akkusativ" kennen diese auch. 
Und dann eben die leidigen Wechselpräpositionen ....


----------



## Sowka

gvergara said:


> _An der Tafel *steht* ein Satz. _(bezeichnet keine Richtung oder Ziel)
> _*Im Klassenzimmer *schreibe ich einen Satz (an die Tafel). _(echte Ortsangabe)



Ganz spitzfindig könnte man sagen:_ An der Tafel schreibe ich einen Satz in mein Heft_.

Das heißt: Ich stehe an der Tafel und schreibe etwas, aber ich schreibe es eben nicht an die Tafel.
(Klar ist, dass ein solcher Satz einen sehr speziellen Kontext verlangt. Aber er ist möglich, und er ergibt Sinn.)

Edit am Abend: Damit dieser Satz nicht so theoretisch im Raum stehen bleibt, unterfüttere ich ihn mit einem Kontext:
_Alle Schüler nehmen in ihrem Klassenraum an einem Quiz-Parcours teil. Ihre Hefte liegen auf dem Tisch an der Tafel. In der rechten hinteren Ecke des Raumes müssen die Schüler eine Rechenaufgabe lösen, in der linken hinteren Ecke müssen sie ein Wort buchstabieren, am offenen Fenster sollen sie 10 Kniebeugen machen. Für alle Aufgaben bekommen sie Punkte, und wenn sie alle Stationen absolviert haben, *schreiben sie an der Tafel ihre Punkte in ihre Hefte*._

Ähnlich ist es im Ausgangssatz: Der Mensch *wirft sich nicht hinter das Auto*, sondern er *befindet sich hinter dem Auto* und wirft sich dort ins Gras.


----------



## Hutschi

Im einfachsten


JClaudeK said:


> Dieses Beispiel ist aber ein völlig daneben. Nach "mit" kommt immer der Dativ !
> Hier geht es um "prépositions mixtes" =  Präpositionen mit zwei Kasus (Dativ und Akkusativ).
> 
> 
> "bei" und "mit"  sind keine "Ausnahmen" zur "Regel _Ortswechsel_", sondern "Normalfälle", nämlich Präpositionen mit (immer) Dativ !
> ...



Genau. Es hängt also vom Betrachtungsstandpunkt ab.
Betrachte ich zuerst die Präposition oder zuerst den Ortswechsel.
Im ersten Fall ist es einer der drei Normalfälle.
Wenn ich zuerst Ortswechsel betrachte, muss ich sie auch beachten.
Dann muss ich sie von der Betrachtung ausschließen, in diesem Sinne sind es Ausnahmen, die nicht dieser Regel unterliegen.

Wenn man Ortswechsel als Bewegung mit einem zugeordneten Ziel definiert statt als allgemeine Bewegung, haben wir hier die gleiche Auffassung.


----------



## Sowka

Hutschi said:


> Betrachte ich zuerst die Präposition oder zuerst den Ortswechsel.


Ich denke, zweckmäßigerweise sollte man immer zuerst die Präposition betrachten.

In dem Moment, da die Präposition klar einen Kasus erfordert, braucht man sich mit weiteren Fragen doch gar nicht mehr zu befassen. Man verwendet den von der Präposition geforderten Kasus, und alles ist in Ordnung.

*Nur in dem Fall der Wechselpräpositionen* spielt die Frage "handelt es sich um einen zielgerichteten Ortswechsel?" eine Rolle.


----------



## JClaudeK

Sowka said:


> In dem Moment, da die Präposition klar einen Kasus erfordert, braucht man sich mit weiteren Fragen doch gar nicht mehr zu befassen.
> *Nur in dem Fall der Wechselpräpositionen* spielt die Frage "handelt es sich um einen *zielgerichteten Ortswechsel*?" eine Rolle.


----------

